# Wanted mid size tag heuer f1



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking for a cheap tag heuer mid size f1 from the 80,-90s era , the wife said she fancies trying one

Any condition really as happy to tinker with it

can buy or trade pm,s welcome


----------

